# Great Tip For Leg Position



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If jumping is the goal, I have no opinion. Haven't tried it and don't have a clue. For flatwork, and speaking only for myself, that would guarantee my legs would be tense and stiff. My seat would suck and so would my riding.

The stirrup leather should hang down. Gravity should naturally encourage it to do so. If your saddle fits and you have the right bend for the stirrup length, then your foot should naturally go beneath you. If it doesn't, wouldn't the problem be an unbalanced seat? (I'm in learn mode, not lecture mode here.)


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

bsms - the OP is just trying to draw attention to her blog.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Ah...two posts, both with blog links. And me with a hook in my mouth, getting reeled in.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

bsms said:


> Ah...two posts, both with blog links. And me with a hook in my mouth, getting reeled in.


Actually you asked a question she obviously could not answer and shut her down.

Kudos!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

my instructor says I keep my leg too far back behind the girth. She suggested maybe having a lesson with the stirrups tied to the girth...what do you think about that?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, well her blog is redonculous.

First the picture used, is incorrect IMO. Your feet should NOT surpass the girth. Clearly in this picture, the riders toes are beyond the girth. Your heels should be aligned with your hips. If you can look down, and see your toes - your feet are too far ahead. 

Secondly, you cannot stick a glove or something flat just below the knee's and ride around - because that teaches the rider to grip. That doesn't teach the rider to maintain a proper leg position.

Thirdly, where is the information on if the rider has a saddle that doesn't aid their position, but hinders? You can tell a rider who has poor leg position how to correct it till the cows come home, but if the saddle is not the correct saddle for the rider, no amount of struggling and work will correct it.

And, the fourth point as stated by bsms:



> The stirrup leather should hang down. Gravity should naturally encourage it to do so. If your saddle fits and you have the right bend for the stirrup length, then your foot should naturally go beneath you. If it doesn't, wouldn't the problem be an unbalanced seat? (I'm in learn mode, not lecture mode here.)


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Gotta differ with ya MIE. The leg in that pic is a tad forward, but the heel does almost line up perfectly with the hips. A lot of people ride with their legs too far back and don't know it. OP might be fishing for some viewers, but the pic is correct. Also, I don't think the suggestion of putting a glove a few inches below the knee would not encourage pinching if it is placed far enough down. My leg swings all over the place. I'm actually going to try it.


----------



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

rottenweiler said:


> my instructor says I keep my leg too far back behind the girth. She suggested maybe having a lesson with the stirrups tied to the girth...what do you think about that?


My instructor did that for a couple lessons and I personally found it very helpful to get the "feel" of the right leg position. I was riding with my leg too far back behind the girth. I thought my leg was fine since it wasn't swinging around. She wanted to correct it before I got used to riding with my leg incorrect. Doesn't hurt to try! I found I wasn't gripping once my stirrups were tied down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

This exercise is very helpful and use it with my students alot. The area she outlined in red or where the calf meets the end of the saddle flap is generally were most of your pressure is. Alot of times I will get on and demonstrate for them and have them put their hand in between my leg and the saddle and show them what it's supposed to feel like and then how it feels when I pinch with my knees, heels up ect... 

When they drop the glove, piece of paper, or whatever I use.. I make them do a lap in two-point. Either way they are still working on the lower leg.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Ive always thought i ride with my leg to far forward, but i think it all depends on the saddle your using. I feel more secure with my leg on a dressage saddle. In a jumping saddle i feel i dont have a tight leg.

This pic was taken 6 years ago and i was told my leg was to far forward. Is it?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep. Too far forward. If you draw a straight line down through you shoulders, through you hips, it should line up with your heels. That being said, it can be very deceptive in forward flap saddles. I bet once you're up in your half seat, your parts line up.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Yea they do i have some pics of me in a half seat and it looks good. Its just everytime im in a close contact saddle my legs go far forward


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Well my instructor had me ride with my stirrups tied to my girth. Wow! What a difference! I had no idea my leg was that far off. I am better with keeping my left leg forward enough but OBVIOUSLY not 'wrapped around' the horse. My outer ankle is sore from riding like that now, both legs. It was awkward riding like that but, originally, I thought it sounded 'unsafe' to have your stirrups tied and I felt the opposite. I felt more comfortable knowing that my stirrups were not going to move and I easily slipped my foot out to ask for a leg yield and then popped it right back in. And the horse listened perfect for cantering, I figured she wouldn't do it because I wouldn't be able to put my outside leg back without removing it from the stirrup. That being said, even though it SUCKED and my legs and ankles are sore, it makes me want to ride like that until my legs and ankles AREN'T sore from being in that position


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

How did she tie them exactly?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Gotta differ with ya MIE. The leg in that pic is a tad forward, but the heel does almost line up perfectly with the hips. A lot of people ride with their legs too far back and don't know it. OP might be fishing for some viewers, but the pic is correct.


A lot of people seem to think that the heel should be inline with the hip, I believe this to be inaccurate, and for you to be correct.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

xXEventerXx said:


> How did she tie them exactly?


she got some baling twine and tied them on the side. I don't know exactly how far off the side of the horse as it was UNDER me so I didn't really see. I'm trying to remember, since I had to cut the twine after my lesson...I want to say it was about 6 to 8 inches away


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

AlexS said:


> A lot of people seem to think that the heel should be inline with the hip, I believe this to be inaccurate, and for you to be correct.


It depends on the style of riding. Some styles put it directly under the hip, others under the belt buckle, and others further ahead. A pretty good guide is if the stirrup leather hangs straight down, and your butt is in the right spot on the saddle. Then you are riding without tension in your leg moving the stirrup.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree the leg position will vary with different types of saddles. My logic is, in any saddle, if you can stand straight up at any given time and not fall forward or backward, your lower leg is in the right spot.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Well i did my whole lesson today with my stirrups tied. It, at least, wasn't as uncomfortable for me. Apparently I stick my right toes out but my heel is down well and my left foot points straight like it should but I don't keep my heel down enough. It's interesting to find these things out after I've been riding for years and no one has ever mentioned it.


----------

